# External flash question for 40d



## superlarrio (Sep 6, 2011)

Basically, I would like to know if it is possible to wirelessly trigger the my Canon 580ex mkii speedlite when I take a picture with my Canon 40d without any accessories. I have searched the internet, read through manuals and I get easily confused as to what I can and can't do but yet to find what I want. It is basically my lack of knowledge and have come here to see if anyone can help! 

I know I can use things accessories to put on my hot shoe of camera and flash but is it possible to fire the flash without these accessories?

Many thanks!


----------



## bazooka (Sep 6, 2011)

Negative. The 40D pop-up flash cannot trigger Canon speedlights, ETTL or manually as the speedlights don't have built in optical slave, only IR slave (I don't think any model can as a matter of fact). You can buy a cheap optical slave hotshoe, but you still need a non-ETTL flash to fire it. I recommend just biting the bullet and getting a set of radio triggers. I recommend Cybersync... $130 gets you a receiver and transmitter and I have yet to have a misfire as a result of the triggers... although the PC port on my 580EXII is a little wonky and doesn't make a good connection so it will occasionally cause a misfire, but I don't have this problem on my manual flashes.

If you do use the non-Canon trigger, you are limited to manual control of the flashes.


----------



## superlarrio (Sep 6, 2011)

My thanks, kind sir


----------



## bazooka (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a bad habit of posting, then modifying my post a few times to correct errors, change wording etc... you may want to re-read to make sure I didn't change anything while you were reading.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 6, 2011)

That is correct, the 40D can't do that.
The 60D and the 7D can...maybe even the T3i, but I'm not sure.

As mentioned, the best route is probably to go with a radio flash trigger set.  Keep in mind that most of the radio flash triggers are manual flash only....meaning that there is no E-TTL flash metering like there is when the flash is on the camera.  

If you had the 7D or 60D, or if you had another 580EX on-camera, then you could use E-TTL metering for the remote flashes.  You could also get the Pocket Wizard TL series triggers for this.  But either choice is going to cost you a lot more than $130.  

When it comes to radio triggers, there is a wide range.  The industry standard is (or was) the Pocket Wizard Plus II.  They cost about $190 each, and you need at least two of them.  They work great and have an amazing range.

The Cyber Sync mentioned above, is a great option, as they work great and are cheaper, but still they aren't cheap.

You can buy a flash trigger set for as little as $30.  These cheap ones do work, sometimes well, sometimes not so well.  They can be great to play around with, but I wouldn't trust them for professional work.

(sorry, all prices are listed in US/CND...I'm not sure what that coverts to over there).


----------

